# Mir vs Lesnar cancelled



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/03...ncellation-of-ufc-98-rematch-vs-brock-lesnar/



> A planned rematch between Brock Lesnar and Frank Mir for UFC 98 on May 23 that would have unified Lesnar’s UFC heavyweight title and Mir’s interim UFC heavyweight has been canceled.
> 
> Multiple sources have confirmed to FiveOuncesOfPain.com that the UFC was recently informed by Mir’s camp that he has been unable to train recently due to a back injury that could require surgery.
> 
> ...



Only means one thing, UFC GET FEDOR!!!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, this is disappointing. God damnit, Mir. God damnit. First you beat Nog, and now this? What an asshole.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I feel for you if you were going to this event.

I was looking forward to seeing how the 2nd fight between these two guys would play out.

Interesting to see what they do from here, because I think Lesnar will lose if he fights someone like Gonzaga.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

aww damn...

oh well. whaddaya gonna do?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I wonder if Gonzaga can take this spot if he beats Carwin quickly enough?


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

your kidding me?!? ****! mir u willyhead!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i always thought that gonzaga would give brock a serious amount of trouble


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I wonder if Gonzaga can take this spot if he beats Carwin quickly enough?


I'd like to see it but I doubt the UFC would make it TBH.

Unless Gabe puts on a ridiculously dominating performance and they do nothing but hype him until then I'd see Lesnar - Mr selling better PPV wise. Plus it's a bad matchup for Brock IMO and the UFC don't really wanna see him lose although I suppose if he did they'd probably just make Lesnar-Randy 2 considering how well it sold the first time.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh this sucks. Maybe they should put in BJ Penn and Kenny Florian if Penn is ready but I doubt it highly. What else can they do put Lesnar against someone else maybe?


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Good call, bbjd7. 

A lot of people are calling for Gonzaga to put Carwin away rather quickly. I'm hoping for it, because Gonzaga vs. Lesnar would be awesome.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

damnit


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

noooooooooooooooo, whhaaann haaaaannn haaaaaannn haaaaaaaaannnn. **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****. thta is soo gay. i wnated to see that soo bad and just have that title unifeid already gaddam. no its gunna be 9 months minumum till we get to see it that totally sux. 9 more moths of lesnar shoiuldnt be champ, win or lose, i wanted that to be over.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Aaronyman said:


> damnit


exactly


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i know it aint happening but how awsome would it be if they put him against Velasquez. Hey ... Brock got his titleshot after 1 win :thumb02:


we are all forgetting about Kongo again arent we :thumbsdown:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I wonder if Gonzaga can take this spot if he beats Carwin quickly enough?


I was going to say that or maybe they scrap the Kongo/Hardonk fight and make Kongo/Lesnar since they probably don't want to scrap Nogueira/Couture or if Carwin finishes Gonzaga quickly maybe we get to see that fight sooner then expected.



Aaronyman said:


> damnit


Shouldn't you be happy so you don't have to see Brock tap again?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I was looking forward to this. Oh, and what about Kongo? He hasn't exactly earned a chance yet.

Hopefully Lesnar fights the winner of Carwin vs. Gonzaga. If that is so, I hope Carwin wins because that's a better match up for Brock. What can I say? I'm starting to become a fan of Lesnar and I don't want to see his run ended so soon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man we have had two HW champs for over a year, if Mir needs back surgury we could go 2 years without an undisputed HW champ


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

gonzaga vs lesnar. fingers crossed.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kongo vs Lesnar would probably be the most predictable fight in UFC history.

Would anyone outside of Biowza pick that Brock takes him down and pounds him out in a round.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdYD5mph-bA

......


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> I was looking forward to this. Oh, and what about Kongo? He hasn't exactly earned a chance yet.
> 
> Hopefully Lesnar fights the winner of Carwin vs. Gonzaga. If that is so, I hope Carwin wins because that's a better match up for Brock. What can I say? I'm starting to become a fan of Lesnar and I don't want to see his run ended so soon.


its weird but they rarely go on more than a 2-3 fight win streak in the UFC HW division. 


UFC 98 - BROCK vs CAIN.... say you dont like the sound of that :thumb02:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

the night goes on, as i'm fading away.....:sad02:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

cant wait 2 tell my friends this


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I guess you're right. I just can't get over the fact that Kongo lost to Herring. It takes away a lot of hype in my opinion.

Lesnar vs. Cain would actually be an interesting fight. I'd say Cain has the edge skill wise but Lesnar has the size advantage and the experience against tougher competition. It's just too bad that Cain isn't very popular at the moment.


----------



## Kingofkings (Jan 18, 2009)

Gonzaga was completely smashed and controlled by a wrestler(Randy Couture), and now all of a sudden he is going to give Lesnar all this trouble? I highly doubt that....this definetly sucks though. All that talk and hype by Mir for nothing now. If I guess they will put this fight on hold pending Mir's surgery. If it looks like it's going to be a year+ for Mir to fight then I drop the interim title from him, and just give him the first shot when he is capable of fighting and move forward with Lesnar as undisputed champ.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I suppose this causes the UFC to confront the problem of no clear #1 contender sooner then they wanted to. The likes of Cain, Dos Santos aren't quite ready and no one else looks really all that deserving of a shot. If Carwin wins tomorrow that will also throw a bit of a spanner in the works because at least you could market Gonzaga to an extent.

Back surgery is no joke so Mir is essentially out of the picture for '09 you would imagine. The guy doesn't have much luck when he gets a belt around his waste.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

dos santos would be an interesting test...

if lesnar earned a shot, he did...


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

I wonder what Nog's thinking right about now...


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Kingofkings said:


> Gonzaga was completely smashed and controlled by a wrestler(Randy Couture), and now all of a sudden he is going to give Lesnar all this trouble? I highly doubt that....this definetly sucks though. All that talk and hype by Mir for nothing now. If I guess they will put this fight on hold pending Mir's surgery. If it looks like it's going to be a year+ for Mir to fight then I drop the interim title from him, and just give him the first shot when he is capable of fighting and move forward with Lesnar as undisputed champ.


Completely different matchup. Brock wouldn't use the same game plan Randy did.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Dammnn injuries... the odds for this fight were great..

Give Kongo his teetel shot.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

so its boiled down to this then ? :

Junior Dos Santos
Cheick Kongo
Cain Velasquez
winner of carwin/gonzaga ( i do however think it would be too soon :dunno: )


oh and with the UFC you know u can never count out Couture


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

This sucks, I hope they keep Brock on the card though. A few matchups there I'd really like to see.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i think it'll be Kongo....b/c he's already training and their are alot of fights on ufc 97 that can be bumped to the main card...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Simmi said:


> I suppose this causes the UFC to confront the problem of no clear #1 contender sooner then they wanted to. The likes of Cain, Dos Santos aren't quite ready and no one else looks really all that deserving of a shot. If Carwin wins tomorrow that will also throw a bit of a spanner in the works because at least you could market Gonzaga to an extent.
> 
> Back surgery is no joke so Mir is essentially out of the picture for '09 you would imagine. The guy doesn't have much luck when he gets a belt around his waste.


Carwin/Lesnar sells itself pretty easily, two huge massive former collegiate wrestlers squaring off, in custom made gloves with something like 9X's between them.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

fingers crossed 4 gonzaga vs lesnar


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I like the list. Mostly because I think he can decisively beat 3 out of 5 of those guys and has a chance against the other 2.

I'd say either the winner of Gonzaga vs. Carwin if they are ready or Kongo. They are the most popular out of the list and it would be a fairly hyped up main event.


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

I would agree maybe give Kongo a shot? Unless you get a quick turnaround from Gonzaga there really is no one else. They could market it on the size and physicality aspect. I dont think a win over Hardonk does that much for Cheick. They would be better trying to put Dos Santos in that fight which would be a logical step up from his last fight with Struve. 

Hopefully by the end of the year there is someone looking ready to take the #1 contender mantle.


----------



## blaked (Jan 10, 2008)

Norway1 said:


> so its boiled down to this then ? :
> 
> Junior Dos Santos
> Cheick Kongo
> ...


What about Fedor or Overeem?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

blaked said:


> What about Fedor or Overeem?


yeah they have to sign first


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Ah man, this sucks. I wonder what the UFC is going to do now.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

i think fedor is fine in dream, not in the ufc


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

blaked said:


> What about Fedor or Overeem?


Yeah Overeem would be just what the division needs. You have people like Alistair, Cro Cop and Ishii on the outside who could all be factors eventually. These rumours all seem to have gone a bit quiet.

I think the UFC needs to get the chequebook out and push through some of these deals. They cant have their new big star with no one to fight.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

the ufc like a big hw signing like mirko


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> i think it'll be Kongo....b/c he's already training and their are alot of fights on ufc 97 that can be bumped to the main card...


Quoted for very good point. I don't know why, I'm pretty sure it's gonna be Kongo.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope Carwin knocks out Gonzaga and replaces Frank Mir It doesn't sound very plausible, but who knows what's gonna happen this Saturday? 4XL vs 5XL - the best name for PPV


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I think it will be kongo, put dos Santos in with Hardonk so at least Hardonk can keep fighting. However, it is the UFC you have to remember who is on the outside looking in(Cro Cop, Fedor, Overreem and there is always AA and Sylvia). However, I have to think back to Hughes/Penn II-it was supposed to be GSP but when he bailed due to injury they turned to Penn. Here Big Nog could step up. I don't think it will be Randy as he is off making a movie right now.


----------



## lildrummerboy16 (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think Gabriel would give Lesnar problems in the least. At any moment if Lesnar felt uncomfortable in the standup he could put Gabe on his back with ease and pound on him. If anybody is going to give Brock problems it'll be Shane Carwin... who is going to man handle Gabe tommorow night.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

The_Senator said:


> I hope Carwin knocks out Gonzaga and replaces Frank Mir It doesn't sound very plausible, but who knows what's gonna happen this Saturday? 4XL vs 5XL - the best name for PPV


dudes. Neither Gonzaga nor Carwin will fight in 98. It's too soon. Let's stop speculating about it and move on to rational thoughts.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

This sucks. Just when Mir was getting good again.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Noone is beating Brock in the UFC so it doesnt matter. Gonzaga has the best chance, but Brock is too big and strong for him.

Id like to see Cain vs Lesnar, now thats a fight.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

HeavyRob said:


> I wonder what Nog's thinking right about now...


Nog would still accept the fight, because he's a man's man. He's calling Mir out on being a bitch right now.

Am I the only one who thinks that Dana loves this news? He gets to put someone like Kongo in there with Brock, who will absolutely get demolished, and make his new big draw look unbeatable. And when Mir comes back all fat and out of shape after his surgery, then have Brock fight him, and he can avenge his only loss and seem like a superhero. Dana is pissing himself with glee right now, even though he has to throw together a HW tilt in the short term, he's loving the long-term implications.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

i just want sum1 2 end lesnars undefeated streak!


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I wonder if Gonzaga can take this spot if he beats Carwin quickly enough?


Or the other way around. I'm willing to do a sig bet on that.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Great now the titles won't unite. They should strip the interim from mir and give it to the winner of gonzaga and carwin and they will face lesnar at say ufc 100 and then maybe when mir comes back he gets an immediate title shot. Just a theory in my opinion.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, Dana is probably happy, because he can choose anyone he wants at this point, in Brock favor of course.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

wafb said:


> Or the other way around. I'm willing to do a sig bet on that.


You want to sig bet me on Carwin vs Gonzaga? Really?:confused02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I personally wouldn't risk my signature on a guy who hasn't been tested at all.

I'd say Kongo would be the best choice if they want Lesnar to look good.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> You want to sig bet me on Carwin vs Gonzaga? Really?:confused02:


A lot of people dismiss Carwin because he's fought lesser known fighters and he hasn't fully developed yet as an MMA fighter but I like taking risks,eh. :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

With Mir injured, I think Brock is going to be the most protected champion in the company. Hell, I even was thinking that after Mir beat him for the second time, that Lesnar would get an almost imediate rematch, even though he had lost to him twice. Lesnar is unfortunately going to revolve around the title for the rest of his career


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

i was wanting mir 2 beat lesnar properly


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Im so pissed of right now.

I refuse to believe this until it's psted on UFC.com


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

This sucks really bad, will there ever be an undisputed HW champion again? Anyway, I think it would make sense if the winner of Gonzaga vs Carwin would get to fight Lesnar in may if possible. I don't think Overeem (or anyone else not currently in the UFC, except Fedor) deserves an immediate title shot if he gets signed.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

wafb said:


> A lot of people dismiss Carwin because he's fought lesser known fighters and he hasn't fully developed yet as an MMA fighter but I like taking risks,eh. :thumb02:


If you really want to do it PM me but I'm not sure why you would want to.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This sucks man, I was looking forward to this rematch.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nogueira will save the day.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

The sad thing is, with the way Lesnar got a title shot, every heavyweight in the UFC coming off of a win deserves a shot. So whoever goes up against him, its fair


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

If the UFC is going to sign Fedor, this is a good timing.. :thumb02:


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

On MMAWeekly.com it has an updated section on Mir getting injured. It quotes Dana saying he hasn't heard of any injury to Mir, and if something big like this happened, don't you think Dana would be the one to know? Don't scrap this fight just yet.

And if it were not to happen, they'd just scrap the bout because there isn't anyone they could toss in at this point who actually deserves it. Even if Gonzaga wins, thats pretty quick to get ready for a big fight like this.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree with Sinister that they would just scrap the fight if Mir really is out. 

Carwin/Gonzaga is too quick a turnaround
Velasquez needs more experience/wouldnt sell very well
Dos Santos only has two wins and wouldnt sell very well
Kongo I could see IF they scrapped his Hardonk fight
Fedor still has a fight on Affliction contract
Overeem still has fights on Dream contract
Mirko could sign but with an immediate title shot??
Arlovski could sign but title shot after a loss?
Sylvia also coming off a loss and signed for boxing match


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Scrap the fight and what? Have Hughes/Serra as main event? Common man. 

BTW mmamania confirms: http://mmamania.com/2009/03/06/frank-mir-injured-and-out-of-ufc-98-fight-against-brock-lesnar/


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I blame this guy.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Scrap the fight and what? Have Hughes/Serra as main event? Common man.
> 
> BTW mmamania confirms: http://mmamania.com/2009/03/06/frank-mir-injured-and-out-of-ufc-98-fight-against-brock-lesnar/


Did I say Serra vs. Hughes would be the Main Event?

They'd obviously find a replacement fight in place of Lesnar/Mir.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I dunno man I think it's easier to find replacement for one person than scraping the fight and replace it by another one especially when it was the scheduled main event. :dunno:

Anyway that's all speculation ATM, but what do you think they'll do?

PS: my previous post wasn't directed to you only.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

another problem is that they are doing it on MGM Grand ! . Hughes/Serra will not live up to that. I think this card and the venue its going down on was all about lesnar. they seriously should think about it before scrapping lesnar from the card. and honestly i dont see what other fight they could put as main event :dunno:


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't see a good replacement for Mir. They will probably give Brock someone they think he can easily beat so he has something to do until Mir has fully recovered. No way they won't have Lesnar/Mir 2.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> i think fedor is fine in dream, not in the ufc


Fedor isn't in Dream, he's in Affliction. 

And if you're saying he would fair poorly in the UFC, I'd have to disagree. He would take the belt fo sho.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

My idea to how to rectify this problem that Mir obviously who did this on purpose, cause he's scared 

Anyway, *if* Jardine beats Rampage, then give Machida his shot against Rashad at UFC 98 and make that the main event, and then change Mir v Brock 2 to UFC 100


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

It is easier to find a replacement fighter in most cases, but not this one. The HW Division in the UFC lacks contenders and they don't want to rush anyone like Cain, Gonzaga/Carwin is too short notice, and signing Fedor or Overeem isn't as easy as it sounds.

I wouldn't be surprised if they moved GSP vs. Alves or bring someone down from 99, doesn't even have to be a title fight. It actually would make sense to swap Brock vs. Mir with GSP vs. Alves because Mir's injury won't be a long term recovery.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Sinister said:


> On MMAWeekly.com it has an updated section on Mir getting injured. It quotes Dana saying he hasn't heard of any injury to Mir, and if something big like this happened, don't you think Dana would be the one to know? Don't scrap this fight just yet.


I know everyone is just acting like this is concrete allready.

Or maybe I just want to believe it's not true lol.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Sinister said:


> It is easier to find a replacement fighter in most cases, but not this one. The HW Division in the UFC lacks contenders and they don't want to rush anyone like Cain, Gonzaga/Carwin is too short notice, and signing Fedor or Overeem isn't as easy as it sounds.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they moved GSP vs. Alves or bring someone down from 99, doesn't even have to be a title fight. It actually would make sense to swap Brock vs. Mir with GSP vs. Alves because Mir's injury won't be a long term recovery.


Either they pit the winner of the Gonzaga vs. Carwin against Brock or they'll set him up with Kongo.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Hammer_Lock said:


> I can't see a good replacement for Mir. They will probably give Brock someone they think he can easily beat so he has something to do until Mir has fully recovered. No way they won't have Lesnar/Mir 2.





Sinister said:


> It is easier to find a replacement fighter in most cases, but not this one. The HW Division in the UFC lacks contenders and they don't want to rush anyone like Cain, Gonzaga/Carwin is too short notice, and signing Fedor or Overeem isn't as easy as it sounds.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they moved GSP vs. Alves or bring someone down from 99, doesn't even have to be a title fight. It actually would make sense to swap Brock vs. Mir with GSP vs. Alves because Mir's injury won't be a long term recovery.




Kongo makes the most sense at this point IMO. As it's been said earlier he's already training for UFC 97 and they could scrap his fight with Hardonk and replace it by one of the good match-ups they have on the undercard (loiseau/Herman or Quarry/Macdonald for example). + he's a pretty good match up for Lesnar.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Mir injured, but Lesnar rematch still on


> COLUMBUS, Ohio – The heavyweight title unification bout between champion Brock Lesnar and interim champ Frank Mir at UFC 98 on May 23 remains on despite arthroscopic surgery performed on Mir’s right knee earlier this week.
> 
> Fiveouncesofpain.com initially reported Friday that the bout was off because of a back injury sustained by Mir. It later corrected that to say it was a knee injury. And then MMAWeekly.com reported Mir had knee surgery.
> 
> ...


Source: http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-mirhurt030609&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Don't know how creditable that source is but its interesting if he really is going to fight or not or was it all a rumor.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Noone is beating Brock in the UFC so it doesnt matter. Gonzaga has the best chance, but Brock is too big and strong for him.
> 
> Id like to see Cain vs Lesnar, now thats a fight.


Sweet now I know Gonzaga is going to beat Brock when they fight:happy04:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Mir injured, but Lesnar rematch still on
> 
> 
> Source: http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-mirhurt030609&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> ...


I have a feeling this fight is still going to go on as planned. Ijust hope Mir will be in good enough shape to pull out a win.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah hopefully it will cause it would suck if it didn't.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

O.M.G. Worst chastity belt ever. Randy, please return to the cage if Hollyweird has you dressing like a cross between Boy George and the Tin Man.



vandalian said:


> I blame this guy.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

Sorry, but I didn't look through the rest of the pages to see if this has been posted yet, but I would hold judgement on this rumor. 

On one of those insider videos to Frank Mir, he stated himself that he throws out fake injury claims. He tells people to spread the word to create doubt for the other fighter. Frank Mir is probably just fine, and probably just doing his casual routine. 

And MMABay, gross I know, apparently had a source that said Dana White hasn't heard anything of it yet.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

geoff0011 said:


> Sorry, but I didn't look through the rest of the pages to see if this has been posted yet, but I would hold judgement on this rumor.
> 
> On one of those insider videos to Frank Mir, he stated himself that he throws out fake injury claims. He tells people to spread the word to create doubt for the other fighter. Frank Mir is probably just fine, and probably just doing his casual routine.
> 
> And MMABay, gross I know, apparently had a source that said Dana White hasn't heard anything of it yet.



I hope your right didn't he do that with Nog too?? Not sure I think I heard that.

Now that I think of it though if the fight happens at UFC 100 that's no big deal ethier. I just want to see this ASAP.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

AWWW FRANK MIR YOUR A DICK I HATE YOU

Mann this is some bullshit..this was the only thing I had to look forward for this summer so thanks a lot you cocky bastard


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Lesnar vs. Valasquez would be GREAT!


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

By the way bbjd, I've never said anything even close to Kongo beating Lesnar. That's like, the very worse possible match-up for him in the HW division, he'd get owned. Hard.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I hope it's a false claim. It's one thing to send out false doubt to opponents but damn frank, dont do it to you rloyal fans man


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

this SUCKS...i was looking forward to this a lot


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

vandalian said:


> I blame this guy.


Mother...fuc*in.....word.

It's all that assholes fault.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

vandalian said:


> I blame this guy.


You know, I think he looks scarier with less clothes on.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

I hope this is fake, which wouldnt surprise me because after or befroe the Nog fight (i cant remember) Mir said that he has fake injuries to even out the playing field....if that's true that's fked up


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

Mir injured, but Lesnar rematch still on
By Kevin Iole, Yahoo! Sports 
9 hours, 20 minutes ago

COLUMBUS, Ohio – The heavyweight title unification bout between champion Brock Lesnar and interim champ Frank Mir at UFC 98 on May 23 remains on despite arthroscopic surgery performed on Mir’s right knee earlier this week.

Fiveouncesofpain.com initially reported Friday that the bout was off because of a back injury sustained by Mir. It later corrected that to say it was a knee injury. And then MMAWeekly.com reported Mir had knee surgery.

UFC president Dana White said after the weigh-in for UFC 96 at the Nationwide Arena that he knew nothing of an injury by Mir. Mir and manager Dean Albrecht did not return messages.

“I don’t know anything about it, so I honestly couldn’t tell you anything about it,” White said of Mir’s injury and the report that the fight was off. “I’m not too worried about it now. If that were the situation, I’d know about it. I honestly don’t know right now. I haven’t talked to Frank and I haven’t talked to Lesnar and if that’s the situation, I’m not going to make any statements until I talk to everybody.”

But a source in Las Vegas close to Mir said his knee began swelling excessively last week after a workout. After an examination, Mir had arthroscopic surgery to “clean up” the knee.

Mir won the interim title from Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira at UFC 92 in December despite a training camp that was filled with injuries. Mir’s back was bothering him and he received frequent treatment on it in an attempt to enable him to compete.

An alternative would be to push the title bout back to UFC 100 on July 11 in Las Vegas, but White said because he had no information, he couldn’t comment.

yahoo sports


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I smell a Tertiary HW champ being introduced into this fold. The UFC already f*cked up the HW division by making these two clowns interim champs. I say while they're at it, they give out one last belt to the 3rd and most deserving guy.

But as for the situation regarding this fight. I think the smartest thing they can do is to scrap it completely. Why would they pull and EXC and have their main cash cow risk losing to a not so well known guy just to fill a card.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Norway1 said:


> i know it aint happening but how awsome would it be if they put him against Velasquez. Hey ... Brock got his titleshot after 1 win :thumb02:
> 
> 
> we are all forgetting about Kongo again arent we :thumbsdown:


Yeah I like that Valasquez would give Brock a good test


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

i have officially stopped being one of mir's few fans


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> i have officially stopped being one of mir's few fans


I haven't

I'm not gonna believe this fight is scrapped until i read it on UFC.com everything else could just be Mir playing mind games. Also i see this fight ending the same way Mir by sub :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

jasonc84 said:


> I haven't
> 
> I'm not gonna believe this fight is scrapped until i read it on UFC.com everything else could just be Mir playing mind games. Also i see this fight ending the same way Mir by sub :thumbsup:


Im still a huge fan he's my number 1 fighter.

I feel the same as you until I read this on UFC.com it's bullshit.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

Norway1 said:


> i always thought that gonzaga would give brock a serious amount of trouble


I think that is a bit of an understatement, between his strength and jits Gonzaga may prove tailor made for beating Lesnar. 

Lesnar would have a better chance against a wrestler, or a striker. I don't think the UFC will want to jeapordize the payday from Mir v Lesnar so i just doubt Gonzaga will get the call up.

Only thing more sellable would be Fedor but that's not going to happen any time soon.


*EDITED FOR UPDATE ON THE STORY*



> On Friday, Bodybuilding.com did a video interview with Mir, who is attending the Arnold Classic Sports Festival and Fitness Expo in Columbus, Ohio. When asked when the bout would be happening, Mir said, “Hopefully the summertime. It was May 23, but I needed to get some scope done to my knee, so I got it done immediately last week, and it would be rushing it to try to fight that soon ‘cause I can’t train for four to six weeks.”


http://sherdog.com/news/news/mir-lesnar-rematch-questionable-for-ufc-98-16473


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Kongo vs Lesnar would probably be the most predictable fight in UFC history.
> 
> Would anyone outside of Biowza pick that Brock takes him down and pounds him out in a round.


WAR KONGO!!!!!


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Norway1 said:


> we are all forgetting about Kongo again arent we :thumbsdown:


I would be happy to see Lesnar lay a world class beating on the fashion afficianado.


Aaronyman said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whinynonsensicalBS
> ......


Dude what gives with that crap link? Was it just a parody of whining or something?


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

This really sucks  I was looking forward to seeing Mir and Lesnar go at it for a second time. Now I have to hope someone else will KO Lesnar


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

This is disappointing because I was really looking forward to the belts finally being unified. It only delays the HW division from fully recuperating from the mess Randy originally made.


----------

